# Partner Points calculator



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear Expats,
My partner does not work in a skilled employment. But got an IELTS score of 6.5. I am claiming the points for her qualifications.(level 6). 
Can you please explain what the below point means and Can I claim points for this:

*Would your partner have the required English proficiency to qualify as a principal applicant?*

Thanks for your time.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Dear Expats,
> My partner does not work in a skilled employment. But got an IELTS score of 6.5. I am claiming the points for her qualifications.(level 6).
> Can you please explain what the below point means and Can I claim points for this:
> 
> ...


All principal applicants must meet the necessary English Language Requirement which is generally to a higher level than what is required for a secondary applicant - i.e. the principal applicant must have IELTS with an overall score of minimum 6.5, therefore you can tick YES for this question as your partner would qualify as meeting the necessary English Language Requirement of a principal applicant.


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> All principal applicants must meet the necessary English Language Requirement which is generally to a higher level than what is required for a secondary applicant - i.e. the principal applicant must have IELTS with an overall score of minimum 6.5, therefore you can tick YES for this question as your partner would qualify as meeting the necessary English Language Requirement of a principal applicant.


Thanks for the reply.
Even if my partner is not a principal applicant, but has the IELTS score to be eligible for being a principal applicant, so I can tick YES to this question. Myself being the principal applicant. 
Is my understanding correct?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Even if my partner is not a principal applicant, but has the IELTS score to be eligible for being a principal applicant, so I can tick YES to this question. Myself being the principal applicant.
> Is my understanding correct?


Yes and Yes!


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes and Yes!


Thanks a lot for the clarification. I have one more query in the qualifications section. *Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	Yes
Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)	
Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?*

My highest qualification(Bachelors degree) comes under level 7(India), so I have ticked Yes for 1st question.

What are level 3,4,5,6 qualifications? I searched in google but could not understand them. Can a level 7 qualified person have these qualifications too? Should I tick Yes or No for other two questions.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification. I have one more query in the qualifications section. Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	Yes
> Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)
> Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?
> 
> ...


Is your qualification on that list ?
Is your university of study on that list ?
If your university is on that list, does the list detail that university as being approved to award the Bachelors Degree you have ?

If you have answered No to any of these questions then you cannot claim level 7 and your qualification must be assessed by NZQA PAR first.

Level 3-6 are qualifications in between Trade qualifications and Degree study Qualifications. You can claim for it if you have another qualification that is exempt at this level or has been assessed at this level. You can't claim the Bachelors Degree for both.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

